# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Ty ...

## zogu dukagjinas

Kur ti shikova syte
te kalter si deti
fjala TE DUA 
mu ne fyt me mbeti.

----------


## Gordon Freeman

edhe un i vjella te gjithe fjalet
se fytin ma kishin zene 
pastaj ajo me hiki 
eh e gjora ajo!

----------


## symphony

do të këpus nga më të bukurat lule
do të mbaj në grushtin tim përherë
por si një thesar të cmuar
do të sodis me ëndje
që të mos vyshkesh asjëherë

----------


## daniel00

Kur era fryn e rrëmujshme,
nëpër mendjen kur ngre pluhur,
gjemba driza ferra e djerra.
Lodhja edhe hijen ma rëndon, 
ditët e ngrysëta vagone qymyri
shtyhen me zëra te çjerra .

Në mërmëritjen e vetes
më gjen , te mbështetur ne pragje te huaja, 
më jep udhën qe kisha humbur, 
drejt lëndinës ku une prehem 
aty ku e ke pregatitur për ne,
ku gjithe ngjyrat rrezëllijne
në sferën e gjithësisë së krijuar .

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

zemren e embel si qershi
vetem ty ta kerkova
synin rrush te zi
vetem ty ta shikova !

----------


## symphony

Sonte në mesnatë 
kur Hëna mbi pullaz të rrijë
si rreze e zjarrtë 
në ëndërr do të vij
në agimin e qetë
si zanë në përrallë
do të lë duke fjetë
do të ik pa fjalë.

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

Dashuria nuk eshte loje,
dashuria s'eshte argetim,
eshte e embel si mjalti ne zgjoje,
pa dashuri jeta s'do t'kisht kuptim.

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

Te dua, ta dua, 
vetem ty te dua,
sepse ti je, 
e tere bota per mua !!

----------


## Erlebnisse

shume shume te bukura. Bravo djemte te gjithe me goxha talent jeni :buzeqeshje:

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

> shume shume te bukura. Bravo djemte te gjithe me goxha talent jeni




Faleminderit, por pse edhe ti nuk e bene nje strof poezie si keto ???

----------


## Erlebnisse

Sepse nuk di keshtu une. Une bej poezi per te qeshur me anetaret e forumit, por sado qe poezia me pelqen shume kur e lexoj, vete nuk jam e zonja ta formoj :buzeqeshje:

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

Bash po me vjen mire qe po te pelqeka poezia, por a e din ende sa lehte eshte te shkruash poezi, vetem provo niher ti dhe ke per te pare se sa bukur dhe sa kendshem eshte kur e shkruan nje poezi !!

----------


## Colomba

> Kur ti shikova syte
> te kalter si deti
> fjala TE DUA 
> mu ne fyt me mbeti.


Syte e tu te bukur ,
copez qielli ne styhi,
kush i pa e nuk u cmend..
kush nuk ra ne dashuri...

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

Shum bukur klara, po me duket se e paske zakon te shkruash poezi, apo po me thot vetem mendja ashtu ???

----------


## pranvera bica

Sikur te mblidhja gjithe lotet e grave ,
Do te formoja nje det me lot.
Te hidhja brenda gjithe zemrat e burrave,
Asnjera prej tyre s'do dilte dot...

----------


## Colomba

> Shum bukur klara, po me duket se e paske zakon te shkruash poezi, apo po me thot vetem mendja ashtu ???


Po un shkruj poezi me pelqen shume.....por ket qe kam shkrujt ketu nuk eshte imja...
Sikur puthjet e tua te ishin yje,
do te doja qe universi te ishte imi,
keshtu i kisha te gjitha..

----------


## mondishall

> Bash po me vjen mire qe po te pelqeka poezia, por a e din ende sa lehte eshte te shkruash poezi, vetem provo niher ti dhe ke per te pare se sa bukur dhe sa kendshem eshte kur e shkruan nje poezi !!


Per hir te se vertetes, zogu dukagjinas, po te them qe ndersa per cka shpreh ne vargje jane ndjenjat dhe frymezimet e tua, nese koncepti tend per poezine eshte sa me lart,( sa lehte eshte te shkruash poezi),  ta dish qe cdo gje mund te shkruash, por kursesi poezi. Po ta them si mik dashamires, per te mire te vazhdimesise krijuese, pra mos me keqkupto. Miqesisht, Mondi

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

S'ka gje MONDI, sepse une e kam nje hobi te veqante te shkruaj poezi, andaj me duket aq lehte, sikur te jem duke pershkruar nje ngjarje televizive.

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

> Po un shkruj poezi me pelqen shume.....por ket qe kam shkrujt ketu nuk eshte imja...
> Sikur puthjet e tua te ishin yje,
> do te doja qe universi te ishte imi,
> keshtu i kisha te gjitha..




Bash po me vjen mire qe te pelqen, por njekohesisht e paskemi nje hobi te perbashket : POEZINE !!!

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

Kur ta putha buzen,
te kuqe si biber,
te deshta perjete,
oj e embel si sheqer !

----------

